# wireless doesn't work anymore [solved]

## Johny the Ripper

I had 90 ( :Embarassed: ) conf files waiting to be updated, so i thought I might do well running an etc-update... I guess not, because I was a little sleepy while I did it and after I was finished choosing which config files to keep / replace, my wireless didn't work anymore after a reboot...

What works: acx driver loads without errors, I can bring wlan0 up, set the essid and a static IP address

What doesn't work: DHCP request or ping my router...

What I already did: I remerged the acx driver, checked the /etc/conf.d/wireless file and deleted and remade the symlink /etc/init.d/net.wlan0 => /etc/init.d/net.lo

Here is what I get when I run /etc/init.d/net.wlan0 start:

```
/etc/init.d/net.wlan0 start

 * Starting wlan0

 *   Loading networking modules for wlan0

 *     modules: iwconfig essidnet iptunnel ifconfig dhcpcd apipa

 *       iwconfig provides wireless

 *       ifconfig provides interface

 *       dhcpcd provides dhcp

 *   Configuring wireless network for wlan0

 *   Connecting to "Hermes" (WEP Disabled) ...                                                                                                                 [ !! ]

 *   Failed to configure wireless for wlan0 
```

My ESSID is Hermes and I already disabled WEP on the router

 *dmesg | grep acx wrote:*   

> acx: found ACX111-based wireless network card at 0000:05:00.0, irq:10, phymem1:0x26020000, phymem2:0x26000000, mem1:0xd0d94000, mem1_size:8192, mem2:0xd0dc0000, mem2_size:131072
> 
> requesting firmware image 'tiacx111c16'
> 
> acx_write_fw (main/combined):0
> ...

 

 *iwlist wlan0 event wrote:*   

> wlan0     Wireless Events supported :

 

I just discoverred this last command, so I'm not quite sure what the output ought to be, but I'm a little surprised that my card doesn't support any events ...

----------

## The_P

Is it possible that your network config was overwritten? Please post your /etc/conf.d/net file.

----------

## Johny the Ripper

 *The_P wrote:*   

> Is it possible that your network config was overwritten? Please post your /etc/conf.d/net file.

 

```
# /etc/conf.d/net:

# $Header: /home/cvsroot/gentoo-src/rc-scripts/etc/conf.d/net,v 1.7 2002/11/18 19:39:22 azarah Exp $

# Global config file for net.* rc-scripts

# This is basically the ifconfig argument without the ifconfig $iface

#

#iface_eth0="192.168.0.2 broadcast 192.168.0.255 netmask 255.255.255.0"

iface_wlan0="broadcast 192.168.1.255 netmask 255.255.255.0"

#iface_eth1="207.170.82.202 broadcast 207.0.255.255 netmask 255.255.0.0"

# For DHCP set iface_eth? to "dhcp"

# For passing options to dhcpcd use dhcpcd_eth?

#

#iface_eth0="dhcp"

iface_wlan0="dhcp"

#dhcpcd_eth0="..."

# For adding aliases to a interface

#

#alias_eth0="192.168.0.3 192.168.0.4"

# NB:  The next is only used for aliases.

#

# To add a custom netmask/broadcast address to created aliases,

# uncomment and change accordingly.  Leave commented to assign

# defaults for that interface.

#

#broadcast_eth0="192.168.0.255 192.168.0.255"

#netmask_eth0="255.255.255.0 255.255.255.0"

# For setting the default gateway

#

gateway="wlan0/192.168.1.1"

#modules=( "wpa_supplicant" )

# Users of madwifi add this:

#wpa_supplicant_ath0="-Dmadwifi"

# Users of Intel ipw2100/2200 (Centrino) chips with older kernels add this:

#wpa_supplicant_ath0="-Dipw"

#wpa_timeout_ath0=60

# As of kernel 2.6.15 (and probably earlier), centrino users have to use

#wpa_supplicant_ath0="-Dwext"

#wpa_timeout_ath0=60
```

While writing this, I see that broadcast is not set... I'm going to set that option and see if it fixes anything...

[edit] I editted the net file to add the broadcast option (as shown above) but it didn't help anything (as far as I can see) [/edit]

----------

## Johny the Ripper

Sorry for the kick, but I really don't have any clue anymore as to where to find a solution... :/

If anyone could help with anything, just post it, I'ld be grateful for that  :Wink: 

----------

## tane_stelzer

sorry but have you tried doing a 

```
dhcpcd wlan0
```

 does that work??

Tane

----------

## Johny the Ripper

 *tane_stelzer wrote:*   

> sorry but have you tried doing a 
> 
> ```
> dhcpcd wlan0
> ```
> ...

 

Yeah I did... The request just times out and I don't get an IP address... I tried the -d option too (should give more error details) but I didn't really get any useful information.

----------

## The_P

I have same problems with dhcpcd over wireless network. dhclient does work much better for me. You can try it too its in the package "dhcp".

----------

## Johny the Ripper

 *The_P wrote:*   

> I have same problems with dhcpcd over wireless network. dhclient does work much better for me. You can try it too its in the package "dhcp".

 

Hello, thanks for the advice. Unfortunately, dhclient doesn't solve the problem with me... Here is the output:

```
Scythian_witch ~ # dhclient wlan0

Internet Systems Consortium DHCP Client V3.0.3

Copyright 2004-2005 Internet Systems Consortium.

All rights reserved.

For info, please visit http://www.isc.org/products/DHCP

Listening on LPF/wlan0/00:c0:49:55:f2:24

Sending on   LPF/wlan0/00:c0:49:55:f2:24

Sending on   Socket/fallback

DHCPDISCOVER on wlan0 to 255.255.255.255 port 67 interval 5

DHCPDISCOVER on wlan0 to 255.255.255.255 port 67 interval 9

DHCPDISCOVER on wlan0 to 255.255.255.255 port 67 interval 18

DHCPDISCOVER on wlan0 to 255.255.255.255 port 67 interval 15

DHCPDISCOVER on wlan0 to 255.255.255.255 port 67 interval 14

No DHCPOFFERS received.

No working leases in persistent database - sleeping.

```

I also tried commenting everything in the /etc/conf.d/net file (because for eth0 nothing is commented there and eth0 is working fine  :Razz: ) but it didn't resolve anything...

Maybe somebody else has an other suggestion?

----------

## The_P

I don't know anything about the driver you are using. But despite that I have an idea what the problem could be. But I could be wrong with this. I use madwifi driver for my wireless network and there is a pseudo wireless device which is called wifi0 and than you have to make a real device wich is called ath0 or ath1 .... . It could be that there are similar things for your wireless driver.

If I'm wrong just forget this post.

----------

## Johny the Ripper

 *The_P wrote:*   

> I don't know anything about the driver you are using. But despite that I have an idea what the problem could be. But I could be wrong with this. I use madwifi driver for my wireless network and there is a pseudo wireless device which is called wifi0 and than you have to make a real device wich is called ath0 or ath1 .... . It could be that there are similar things for your wireless driver.
> 
> If I'm wrong just forget this post.

 

Hi, yes I also think it must be something like that... but according to the gentoo-wiki page I just need to emerge the acx package (which I already remerged :/)  to install the driver. So no other configuration should be required for the driver. I also don't have /dev/wifi0 or /dev/acx or /dev/ath0 or something. Isn't it weird that I don't have any device in  /dev for my wireless? <sigh> I don't know...

----------

## The_P

Did you already look at this thread?

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-202476-highlight-acx100+firmware.html

----------

## Johny the Ripper

 *The_P wrote:*   

> Did you already look at this thread?
> 
> https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-202476-highlight-acx100+firmware.html

 

hehehe, this was very useful:

 *ewaller wrote:*   

> Hello Everybody,
> 
> There are two things I found buried deep in the documentation of this driver.
> 
> First, the interface must be up to do anything.  For those of us who use DCHP this is not generally the case.
> ...

 

This post has been posted wirelessly and WEP-encrypted  :Razz:   :Wink: 

Thanks!!!

----------

